# Black border on top and bottom of screen



## markcoronado

I have a Dell Dimension 4600 with a Dell 0p767 graphics card which is a Radeon 7500 running Dual boot Windows 7 Ultimate & XP Pro on different drives.
I just changed monitors from the original Dell CRT to a E-Machines 17" LCD model E17T6W,
On the XP drive the monitor works fine but on Win 7 I have a 1" black border on the top & bottom of the screen.
I changed graphics drivers from the standard driver that Win 7 installed to the latest XP driver for the Radeon 7500 with the same results except with the Win 7 driver the black border was on the top only but larger.
I've tried different screen resolutions but the 1024X768 is the best out of all the choices & that is also the resolution that I'm using on the XP drive that works..
I also plugged the monitor into my laptop with Win 7 & it fills the whole screen so it must not be a Win 7 problem.

I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## bigdaddycane

look for a option called overscan or underscan. It should be under scaling options if u have the ccc control panel


----------



## jonnyp11

go onto the screen's options and see if it has anything.


----------



## markcoronado

Thanks guy's for the suggestions but I just solved the problem by accident.

In Control Panel under screen resolution I clicked on the 2nd monitor & then selected extend desktop to this display & my screen then filled completely.

I've been trying to figure this out for days, I should have known it would be something simple, but who would have figured that was causing the problem, lol


----------



## markcoronado

markcoronado said:


> Thanks guy's for the suggestions but I just solved the problem by accident.
> 
> In Control Panel under screen resolution I clicked on the 2nd monitor & then selected extend desktop to this display & my screen then filled completely.
> 
> I've been trying to figure this out for days, I should have known it would be something simple, but who would have figured that was causing the problem, lol



Now that I have a full screen I got another problem.
With the 2nd monitor in the extend mode when I switch users the computer crashes and restarts & if I disable the 2nd monitor it doesn't happen.
If I log off first before changing user accounts it works fine.

Here's a copy of the notice I get once it reboots.

Windows has recovered from an uexpected shutdown.

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	50
  BCP1:	FFB779E0
  BCP2:	00000000
  BCP3:	944A7237
  BCP4:	00000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\112711-18562-01.dmp
  C:\Users\MARK\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-152578-0.sysdata.xml

So how do I fix it?


----------



## Richard89

This may seem like a silly question (it certainly does to me), but are you sure you have the correct driver installed? I've never heard of the selection of users crashing a computer when the second monitor is enabled.  Perhaps you could give us the driver versions you are using.


----------



## markcoronado

In device manager it says.

ATI Technologies INC
Date 2/21/2006
Version 8.231.0.0


----------

